# Kann ich in meinem (grossen) Teich Speisefische halten?



## Syrah (13. März 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Haus gekauft, das einen für mich riesigen Schwimmteich hat. Die Masse sind an den weitesten Stellen 16 x 20 Meter, aber er ist nicht eckig, sondern eben so, wie ein Naturteich. Er ist bis zu 3,5 Meter tief, hat aber auch Uferzonen, usw. Wenn ich nicht wüsste, dass es ein Folienteich ist, würde ich es nicht glauben. 

Der Vorbesitzer hatte da wohl früher auch mal Forellen zum Angeln drin, aber ich weiss nicht, wie lange die da jeweils drin waren. Seit ein paar Jahren wurde der Teich sich selbst überlassen, trotzdem ist das Wasser sehr klar. Ich habe ein paar Goldfische gesehen, ein paar __ Molche und ein Haufen merkwürdiges Wassergetier, wo ich noch nicht weiss, was das ist. Laut Auskunft der Nachbarn gibt es da im Sommer Unmengen von Fröschen, was ich evtl. gerne ein wenig einschränken möchte. 

Da mein Vater und mein Sohn gerne angeln, dachte ich, dass man da vielleicht zwei __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen könnte. Ich weiss nicht, wie viele Kubikmeter Wasser der Teich fasst, aber ich finde ihn recht gross. Er hat eine Filterpumpe, von der ich aber noch nicht weiss, ob sie funktioniert, bzw. ob man sie überhaupt braucht. 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir hier jemand Tipps geben könnte! Vielen Dank!


----------



## krallowa (13. März 2017)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen,

es ist nahezu jeder Fisch zu verspeisen .
Spaß beiseite, warum sollte man nicht in einem ausreichend großen Teich auch entsprechende __ Speisefische halten können.
Lass uns doch mal ein paar Bilder von deinem Teich sehen.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## mitch (13. März 2017)

Hallo Syrah,

willkommen im HGT.  Das sind sind doch bestimmt mehr wie 500 m³ Wasser im Teich 
Wen die Wasserwerte/Temperatur passt kann man bestimmt Forellen darin halten.

Wie schon Ralf schreibt: kannst du uns mal ein paar Bilder von deinem See / Filterpumpe zeigen - dann kann man sich das leichter vorstellen.


----------



## MorisGT (13. März 2017)

Hallo,
der Vorteil eines solchen Volumens und vorallem einer solchen Tiefe ist natürlich, dass der Teich auch immer Sommer, in den tieferen Schichten, immer noch recht kühl ist und im Winter genügend warm (~ +4Grad). Das ist also eigentlich eine gute Voraussetzung um (fast) jede Art von heimischen Fischen zu halten. Je räuberischer die Fische sind, desto eher werden die Amphibien verschwinden, da der Laich gefressen wird. Auf der anderen Seite werden karpfenartige eher zum Grundeln neigen, was wiederum zu einer zunehmenden Trübung führen könnte. Forellen dürften also durchaus haltbar sein, auch wenn dann, wie gesagt, Amphibien und Insekten am/im Teich eher weniger werden. Kleine "Mückenfresser" wie __ Moderlieschen, wären natürlich alleine als Biotopfische auch sicherlich schön anzuschauen und ich würde generell auch nur heimische Fischarten einsetzen, wobei es grundsätzlich natürlich auch nicht verboten ist Goldfische zu nehmen - liegt dann eher daran was man lieber mag. Nur Goldfische schmecken auch eher nicht .
Aber sicherlich eine tolle Sache wenn man einen Angelteich im Garten hat. Bin fast etwas neidisch  

LG MorisGT


----------



## Syrah (13. März 2017)

Bessere Fotos habe ich gerade nicht. Die wurden noch vom Vorbesitzer gemacht. Man sieht ihn nicht komplett... Für einen wirklichen Angelteich kommt er mir aber doch etwas klein vor. Irgendwie so dazwischen, zwischen Schwimmteich und einem, den ich sofort für 'fischtauglich' erklärt hätte... Die Pumpe habe ich noch nie gesehen, ist aber angeblich da. Soll filtern und eine 'Fontäne' machen, wozu auch immer. Aber wir sind gerade erst dabei, uns durch den Garten zu kämpfen und das neu anzulegen. Das Grundstück ist recht groß, also allgemein viel zu tun...


----------



## Syrah (13. März 2017)

Die Goldfische sind halt drin. Ich hab so sechs oder sieben gesehen, nicht sonderlich groß. Aber sie scheinen schon eine ganze Weile allein klar zu kommen. Und ein __ Fischreiher sitzt da auch oft, keine Ahnung, was der da fischt. Vielleicht __ Frösche? Hoffnungsvoll-guck....


----------



## Christine (13. März 2017)

Der __ Reiher angelt wohl eher die Goldfische. Gewöhn dich an die __ Frösche, die gehören dazu. Genauso wie __ Kröten, __ Molche, Ringelnattern, Mäuse, Libellenlarven und __ Gelbrandkäfer und was sonst noch so den Garten kreucht und fleucht. __ Schnecken, __ Spinnen, __ Käfer, Mücken, __ Fliegen, __ Asseln, __ Würmer, Tausendfüssler und und und. Das ist nunmal Natur.


----------



## mitch (13. März 2017)

Syrah schrieb:


> Bessere Fotos habe ich gerade nicht.


Danke schon mal für die Bilder, nun kann man sich schon mal vorstellen um welche Größe es sich handelt.
Da braucht man ja schon fast ein Boot um den See zu inspizieren - einen Landungssteg habt ihr dafür ja schon.
Wie lange existiert der See den schon, den so eine Folie ist auch nicht ewig haltbar.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das die Bäume am Rand schon ihre Wurzeln Richtung Teich gerichtet haben, da würde ich mal etwas großzugiger auslichten.
Sei froh das der __ Reiher die Goldfische angeht, sonst hättest du schon "rote Wolken" im Teich, Goldis vermehren sich sehr rasant.
Ich bin mal gespannt ob die Pumpe noch zum Vorschein kommt oder in den Untiefen verschwunden bleibt  denn in so einem Teich sammelt sich im lauf der Jahre einiges an Schlamm an (das kommt von dem vielen Laub).
kann also gut sein das die Pumpe unter einer hohen Schlammschicht begraben ist.

Wenn Ihr mal mit dem Schlauchboot auf dem Wasser seit, dann mal sehen wie die tatsächliche Tiefe ist (vorsichtig mal mit einer Stange die Tiefe ausloten - aber nicht die Folie durchstechen).


----------



## Syrah (14. März 2017)

Die Fotos sind, wie man sieht, irgendwann im Sommer gemacht. Wir haben auch schon angefangen, die Vegetation zurück zu schneiden, aber der Teich hat aufgrund zahlreicher anderer Baustellen gerade nicht Priorität. Das Wasser ist derzeit sehr klar und auf dem Boden sehe ich nicht viel Schlamm, aber weiter zur Mitte mag das anders aussehen. Morgen kommt die Firma, die das Bewässerungssystem für das Grundstück installiert hat, weil wir da auch nicht alles finden, bzw. durchschauen... Ich hoffe, dass wir dann auch die Pumpe finden.

Allerdings bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass ich etwas gegen die __ Frösche machen muss. Das sind, laut Nachbarn und Vorbesitzer, erhebliche Mengen. Natur hin oder her...


----------



## jolantha (14. März 2017)

Syrah, 
es ist in vielen Bundesländern verboten, __ Frösche zu bekämpfen ( vergiften , vertreiben usw. ) .
Außerdem quaken sie nur zur Paarungszeit, und dann auch nur die Männchen . 
Danach ist wieder Ruhe . 
Wenn es Euch zu laut wird, besorgt Euch Ohrenstöpsel für die Nacht.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (14. März 2017)

Hallo, Willkommen und erst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem tollen Grundstück.

Was immer du gegen die mutmaßlichen __ Frösche zu "machen" gedenkst, im Zweifel ist das illegal und gesetzlich verboten * defekter Link entfernt * BNatSchG heißt übrigens Bundes-Naturschutzgesetz und das gilt nicht nur im Rhein-Erft-Kreis 
Außerdem wäre zu klären, ob die "Frösche" tatsächlich welche sind und nicht andere Amphibien, die womöglich nicht einmal quaken. Und wieviel sind "viele"?
Seid lieber froh, dass es bei euch noch Amphibien gibt. Die sind insgesamt nämlich ziemlich gefährdet, weil ihnen überall die Lebensräume trocken gelegt, ausgeräumt und vergiftet werden.


----------



## mitch (14. März 2017)

Syrah schrieb:


> Das sind, laut Nachbarn und Vorbesitzer, erhebliche Mengen


warte doch ab und mach dir dein eigenes bild davon - erzählen kann man viel 

oder hat nur der Nachbar was dagegen und wittert seine Chance auf _"Ruhe" _


http://www.gartentipps.com/froesche-im-gartenteich-was-tun-gegen-den-laerm.html


----------



## Christine (14. März 2017)

Syrah schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass ich etwas gegen die __ Frösche machen muss. Das sind, laut Nachbarn und Vorbesitzer, erhebliche Mengen. Natur hin oder her...


Da solltest Du dich erst einmal ganz genau informieren, bevor Du dich strafbar machst. Einheimische Amphibien inkl. Laich sind in Deutschland ganzjährig geschützt. Und die Mengen regulieren sich auch wieder. Nicht alle Sorten sind ganzjährig im Teich und alle haben jede Menge Fressfeinde.


----------



## Syrah (14. März 2017)

@mitch: Korrekt. Mich traf, sozusagen, eine Mischung aus bedauernden bzw. vorwurfsvollen Blicken...

Ich habe nicht vor, mich irgendwie strafbar zu machen, oder irgendwelche __ Frösche zu vergiften! Aber wenn ich da Fische einsetze, die das vielleicht reduzieren, ist das nicht illegal, oder?


----------



## MorisGT (14. März 2017)

Das sollte sogesehen legal sein, weil Teichfische einsetzen erlaubt ist. Du tötest ja so auch keine Amphibien, sondern reduzierst eher deren Nachkommen. Dann sind es die __ Frösche sozusagen selbst schuld wenn sie den Laich dort ablegen. 
Ist definitiv schade um die Frösche aber man wird so oder so nie ein Teich ohne Frösche hinbekommen. Die gehören nunmal dazu.


----------



## mitch (14. März 2017)

MorisGT schrieb:


> ... reduzierst eher deren Nachkommen



das ist dann Natur pur - ein paar schaffen es aber immer  und das ist gut so


----------



## ThorstenC (14. März 2017)

__ Hechte einsetzen...aber was wird aus den Hechten, wenn die __ Frösche alle sind?
Große Koi sollen auch mal einen Frosch wegschlucken....
einen Storch zur "Pflege" nehmen...

Bei mir "brüllen" die Frösche von Frühjahr bis Anfang Herbst. Je kleiner desto gemeiner. Zum Glück erfreuen sich die Nachbarn bei mir an der Musike oder schlafen zu Teich abgewandten Seite raus.


__ Hecht ist auch ein "Speisefisch"- oder?


----------



## MorisGT (14. März 2017)

Klar könnte man das so machen. Aber wie du sagst verboten.
Die Idee mit dem __ Hecht ist in sofern schlecht, als dass der Hecht alle Fische frisst, danach alle __ Frösche und so nach ein paar Wochen nichts mehr zu fressen hat. __ Hechte fressen so viel sie können und leiden dann schnell Hunger. Sie schmecken zwar gut, haben aber auch viele Y-Gräten, ist deswegen auch kein "Edelfisch". Das mit dem Hecht würde ich erst machen, wenn man von einem eigenen See sprechen kann und ein funktionierendes Ökosystem MIT Fischen vorhanden ist.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. März 2017)

MorisGT schrieb:


> Die Idee mit dem __ Hecht ist in sofern schlecht, als dass der Hecht alle Fische frisst, danach alle __ Frösche und so nach ein paar Wochen nichts mehr zu fressen hat.



HI,

net übertreiben. Selbst __ Hechte haben kein schwarzes Loch als Magen

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (14. März 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> net übertreiben. Selbst __ Hechte haben kein schwarzes Loch als Magen


Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## marcus18488 (14. März 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Bei mir "brüllen" die __ Frösche von Frühjahr bis Anfang Herbst. Je kleiner desto gemeiner. Zum Glück erfreuen sich die Nachbarn bei mir an der Musike oder schlafen zu Teich abgewandten Seite raus.



Bei mir quakt und plätschert es auch. Aber wenn mal nix plätschert melden sich sofort meine Nachbarn. Denen fehlt dann das Rauschen des Gebirgsbaches


----------



## Syrah (15. März 2017)

Ich mag keinen __ Hecht.... Zu trocken und in der Tat zu viele Y-Gräten. Eigentlich mag ich an Süsswasserfischen nur Aale. Mein Vater mag Forellen, aber ich nicht... Ob Aale funktionieren würden? Oder ob der __ Fischreiher ihnen den Garaus machen würde? Oder verdrücken die sich, wenn die Wiesen feucht sind? Als Reiherfutter sind die ein bischen teuer...


----------



## dizzzi (15. März 2017)

Ich glaube gelesen zu haben, das es um dem Aalbestand auch nicht so rosig bestellt ist.
Können sich nur ein mal um die Fortpflanzung kümmern und sterben dann.
Also der __ Aal sollte auch von der Speisekarte runter.


----------



## Haggard (15. März 2017)

Aale gehören nicht in ein geschlossenes Gewässer ohne Abwandermöglichkeit !

Welcher Fisch lecker ist und auch hübsch anzuschauen ist, wäre der Flussbarsch


----------



## Syrah (15. März 2017)

Aber Aale werden, genau wie andere Fische, auch als Besatzfische zum 'mästen' und Angeln gehalten, oder? Also, wenn ich da Fische einsetze, dann eher etwas, das man auch essen kann. Goldfische und Kois sind hübsch, aber meine Grundeinstellung in Bezug auf so ziemlich alles in meinem Garten ist, entweder kann man es essen, oder ich halte es nicht (Ausnahme hier wäre eine Katze; nein, so weit gehe nicht mal ich....), bzw. pflanze es nicht an. Dieser Garten ist nun etwas groß, um diese Regel durchzusetzen, aber wir haben fast alle alten Pflanzen beseitigt (Ausnahme das Zeug, das um den Teich drumrum wächst), und haben Obstbäume, Beerensträucher, usw. gepflanzt. Viele dieser Pflanzen sind noch aus meinem 'alten' Garten, inkl. der Obstbäume. Ich baue auch seit Jahren mein eigenes Gemüse an. Ich finde, Obstbäume und Gemüsepflanzen können genau so schön sein, wie Zierpflanzen. Ebenso sehe ich das eigentlich bei Fischen, auch wenn die Goldfische hübsch anzusehen sind.


----------



## MorisGT (15. März 2017)

Stimmt, der Flussbarsch wäre eine Möglichkeit, wobei dieser sehr lange braucht um eine verwertbare Größe zu erreichen. Das kann schon mal 8-10 Jahre dauern. Daher wenn Exemplare kaufen die schon >12-15 cm sind. Der Vorteil ist er sieht auch noch sehr schön aus. Ich würde dann aber auch Futterfisch, wie z.b. __ Moderlieschen oder Rotaugen/Rotfedern einsetzten und versuchen ein Gleichgewicht zwischen der Populationsgröße der Futter- und __ Raubfische herzustellen.


----------



## mitch (15. März 2017)

Hallo Syrah,

da sind ein paar fische die in der aquaponic gehalten werden (ein Teich ist  ja ähnlich - viele Nährstoffe auf kleinem Raum)

http://aquaponic-austria.at/geeignete-fische/
http://www.tomatenfisch.igb-berlin.de/aquaponik.html


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. März 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Ich glaube gelesen zu haben, das es um dem Aalbestand auch nicht so rosig bestellt ist.



ja, ist mittlerweile vom austerben bedroht

neben dem abfischen der Glasaale vor den europäischen Küsten (in Portugal/Spanien gilt der als Delikatesse und landet dann zu hunderten als Vorspeise auf dem Teller) und dem Export der Kleinen an (hauptsächlich asiatische) Mästereien - dadurch fehlt der Nachwuchs - und dem gezielten herbstlichen abfischen der abwandernden Blankaale sind hauptsächlich noch ein Schwimmblasenparasit und "Ökostrom" (Wassserkraftwerke aller Art)) dran schuld


----------



## Tottoabs (16. März 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Syrah,
> 
> da sind ein paar fische die in der aquaponic gehalten werden


Du hast übersehen das die in einen Teich sollen......glaube nicht das er da das Wasser heizen will.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. März 2017)

HI,
um noch mal auf __ Speisefische für Syrahs Teich zurückzukommen

Schleien wären da auch ganz gut geeignet - die lieben krautigen "Waldteiche" und sind sehr hart im nehmen 
(meine letzte, übersehene 15cm __ Goldschleie, die letztes Jahr nach dem Poolplatzer im rund 500l Gießwasserbottich landete ist dafür ein gutes Beispiel. Was mit dem Wasserbottich diesen Winter über passierte braucht man net zu schreiben (Eisblock). Und die kleine __ Schleie? Stand gestern in der Sonne zwischen dem reingelegen Fieberkleetrieben und nahm ein Sonnenbad. Hat dei fast 3 Monate als "Tiefkühlkost" schadlos überstanden)

MfG Frank


----------



## Erin (24. März 2017)

Nicht zu fassen


----------



## Tottoabs (24. März 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Schleien wären da auch ganz gut geeignet -


Stimmt.


----------



## Syrah (25. März 2017)

Also, ehrlich gesagt hatte ich noch nicht wieder die Zeit, mich um den Teich zu kümmern. Bei Entfernen der verwucherten Vegetation an einer Seite haben wir einen 'Klärteich' gefunden. Das Ding hat also so eine Art Umlauf-System gehabt, irgendwie in Verbindung mit einem aktuell nicht aufzufindenden Springbrunnen (vermutlich in der Mitte vom großen Teich). Da er aktuell aber ziemlich klar ist und offensichtlich auch munter bewohnt wird, warte ich einfach mal ab, was er im Sommer so treibt, ohne Einmischung meinerseits.

Aber ich habe mal eine andere Frage, bezüglich des Teiches... Es stellte sich heraus, dass der Vorbesitzer munter gegen so ziemlich jede Bauvorschrift verstossen hat, die's so in unserer Gegend gibt (schon am ersten Abend hatte ich direkt Post vom Anwalt der Nachbarn im Briefkasten, wegen der überbauten Einfahrt, usw..). Naja, jedenfalls wurde mir nun durch die Blume gesagt, dass der Teich wohl auch genehmigungspflichtig wäre, weil über 1,5 Meter tief. Ich meine, ihn 'flacher' zu machen ist sicher möglich und wenn das Bauamt mir sagt, ich muß das machen, dann mache ich das, aber die Frage ist, ob das nicht andererseits wieder zu Ärger mit der unteren Naturschutzbehörde führen würde, weil da mittlerweile eine ganze Menge Spezies leben, die, meines Wissens nach, unter Schutz stehen. Wir haben, z. B., einige Löcher in der Wiese neben dem Teich gegraben, um Obstbäume einzupflanzen. Die Bäume sind teilweise noch nicht da, aber aus den Löchern hole ich pro Tag insg. ca. 20 __ Kröten raus, die auf dem Weg zu meinem Teich waren. Außerdem gibt's Kanonenputzer, __ Molche, usw.

Es ist nun nicht so, dass das Bauamt besonders grell wäre hier. Die Frage ist nur, wenn's mal Ärger gibt, was passiert dann. Komme ich dann sozusagen zwischen die Fronten?

Naja. Aktuell ist das eigentlich eins der kleineren Probleme dort, lol... Montag kommen die Möbelpacker und wir ziehen auf eine 'Baustelle') Der einzige, der sich darüber freut, dass die Küche noch nicht funktionstüchtig ist, ist mein Sohn, der auf regelmäßige Besuche beim gelben M hofft...

Sorry für's OT...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. März 2017)

Hi Syrah,

in der Tat gibt es in den einzelnen Bundesländern verschiedenste Vorschriften ob/wann ein Teich genehmigungspflichtig ist. (meißt bei Tiefen >2m)

allerdings, da der Teich dem Aussehn her wohl schon Jahrzehnte auf dem Grundstück vorhanden war und bisher scheinbar keine Nachbarn/Ämter dagegen vorgingen dürften die Fristen Widerspruch einzulegen auch eher abgelaufen sein.

MfG Frank


----------



## Erin (25. März 2017)

Das sind ja nette Nachbarn, die schon, bevor ihr überhaupt eingezogen seid, einen Anwalt einschalten...was sagt denn der Vorbesitzer dazu? Ist ja schon irgendwie merkwürdig, dass sie erst mit eurem Einzug damit ankommen.
Den Fall mit der überbauten Einfahrt haben wir hier auch, allerdings haben die Vorbesitzer mit den Nachbarn darüber gesprochen, bevor wir das Haus gekauft haben. Damals hatten sie das so lose schriftlich untereinander geregelt und als der Verkauf anstand gab es auf einmal Ärger, da war schon die Rede von Rückbau usw, allerdings haben die selbst eine ungenehmigte riesige Gartenhütte an der Grundstücksgrenze, da hat dann wohl ein Hinweis darauf gereicht 
Mittlerweile ist das aber kein Thema mehr, ein paar Bier über den Gartenzaun und alles ist gut...letztlich hatten sie nur etwas Panik davor, wer hier einzieht und als sie feststellten, dass wir ganz nett und vor allem harmlos sind, war auch die Einfahrt schnurz.

Falls ihr noch nicht mit den Nachbarn geredet habt, würde ich das schnellstens versuchen, über Anwälte zu kommunizieren ist nicht nur lästig, sondern auch teuer und wer weiß was dann noch alles kommt.
Der Teich dürfte bei der Größe auch genehmigungspflichtig sein, hab da irgendwas von 100 Kubik im Kopf und da seid ihr ja reichlich drüber. Doof, wenn man sowas nach dem Kauf feststellt....


----------



## Erin (25. März 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Syrah,
> 
> in der Tat gibt es in den einzelnen Bundesländern verschiedenste Vorschriften ob/wann ein Teich genehmigungspflichtig ist. (meißt bei Tiefen >2m)
> 
> ...



Müssen die Ämter sich denn auch an Fristen halten? Wenn dem so ist, wäre ja schön


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. März 2017)

Hi Erin,

Verjährungsfristen gibts bei fast allen rechtlichen Dingen, daran müssen sich auch Ämter halten. (für unser 130 Jahre altes Fachwerkhaus und das 260 Jahre alte vom Nachbarn gibst auch keine vorlegbaren Baugenehmigungen mehr, trotzdem muß der Deckmalschutz beachtet werden)

MfG Frank


----------



## Erin (25. März 2017)

Moin Frank,

nach der Nummer http://www.wz.de/home/panorama/frau-will-haus-verkaufen-und-soll-es-abreissen-1.1634801 traue ich da keiner Behörde mehr über den Weg. Hängt aber aber natürlich auch immer vom Standort und vermutlich auch von der Behörde selbst ab  
Ich denke mal, für den Teich interessiert sich ohnehin niemand, solange keiner darauf hinweist und meckert, aber wenn... Wäre halt doch beruhigend zu wissen, wenn es da genaue Vorgaben gäbe


----------



## Christine (25. März 2017)

Bei dem Besatz - also keine __ Speisefische - sondern __ Frösche, __ Kröten, __ Molche etc. kann man doch immer noch die Biotop-Karte ausspielen.


----------



## Tottoabs (26. März 2017)

Syrah schrieb:


> ist mein Sohn, der auf regelmäßige Besuche beim gelben M hofft...



Andere Name ist "In das Restaurant, Zur Goldene Möwe " oder "Amerikanischer Feinkostladen".....hat bei meinen Kindern immer zu erst zum Maulen geführt, wenn ich das mal meiner Frau beim Fahren vorgeschlagen habe


----------

